# Track bed options for 3-tie tubular



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

I need to learn a little about track bed options for vintage Lionel tubular track. I assume folks sell cork and rubber track bed sections for straights and O-31 curves... maybe even the ubiquitous 022 switches. Then again... maybe I can just wet the track bed area with an adhesive and sprinkle down rubber chips to create a more realistic gravel bed, with similar sound dampening qualities. Is there a good primer to read on this? What have you tried, and how did it work for you?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

As for sound, I don't really know. They are all a bit loud. You can buy cork roadbed, glue your own with rocks etc, most use white glue. I put a sheet of ridged insulation over my plywood, I don't think it makes a difference with the sound. I went cheap and easy. I didn't want the built up roadbed but wanted the look. I used self stick roofing starter strip. I sealed it with diluted wife glue to hold on the granules. Cut to fit and stick down. Not perfect or prototypical but I think it looks good and the price was right!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

When I modeled N gauge I bought cork roadbed. In retrospect it cost alot and did little appearance wise to enhance my layout. To be fair however it is probably necessary for N size locos to reduce vibration and noise.

I now model post war O. Being very frugal (wife says cheap) my first attempts at roadbed were simply corrugated cardboard sprayed with stone paint. Obviously the stone paint was the big cost here. It did look good though.

New layout and I inherited a bunch of white foam board. Neat, easy to work with, but I doubt it lessens the noise much, and I think the painted cardboard looked better. 

Personally I like the noise (light Marx tin trains make the most) and I've read several posts that suggest screwing the track straight to the table works fine for them.

So I guess the first question you need to answer is your concern appearance? or noise? and design for your desired result. :smokin:


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*sound deadening options*

homeasote board( not sure on spelling) has good sound deadening qualities. I'm an h.o. guy in the wrong forum. Sorry, regards,tr1


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks, guys. Screwed straight to the plywood is always what my father did, and what I did as a kid. Now that I'm doing a layout for my own kids, to sit in our living room part of the year and the basement rec. room the rest, I thought maybe I'd try something else. The layouts I did as a kid just had flat black paint as the track bed... didn't look too real. I like the idea of asphalt roofing, with the granules already on it. Might be a good way to go! I've not tried stone paint, but maybe that's the best way to go, if screwing right to the plywood?

My thinking was a wet bed of white glue or epoxy, and then sprinkle fake rock made from rubber chips into it, for a realistic and cushy track bed. Nice, in that it can be any shape I can mask out.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

They usually lay the track and then glue on the stones, if you glue uneven stuff and then lay track you might have problems. Heres my quick roadbed.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

sjm, your layout is exactly the type of thing I'm going for. Nostalgic crossing signals and accessories to go with my old engines and cars. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can use the rubber underlayment for laminated floors or indoor/outdoor carpet. Either will make a significant difference in the sound levels.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Screwing the track straight to the plywood amplifies the noise, becomes like a giant speaker. Use a sound dampener suck as homasote or foam insulation board and attach to it only. Some noise is totally unavoidable, best you can do is minimize it.

Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Another trick is to staple sound deadening material under the platform. I saw that once, and it really knocked down the noise.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

That could work quite well, the framing acts like a large echo box. Any way you can dampen the effects will make a big difference.

Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

However, I suggest having it totally wired before you cover it.


----------

